
It's now looking like the lockdowns may have been a mistake - mrfusion
https://nypost.com/2020/09/06/its-now-looking-like-the-lockdowns-may-have-been-a-huge-mistake/
======
gnusty_gnurc
Generations of the past have dealt with worse with so much less.

It's clear that there's a large portion of people that will completely destroy
the normal fabric of society because they think they're being "empathetic" by
forcing everyone to avoid _all_ risk.

